# TPF Photo Challenge - October '13 - "Something That Makes You Smile"



## mishele

For this month, we have decided to set the challenge theme as *"Something That Makes You Smile**"*. Who doesn't love a smile?! :mrgreen: Please keep in mind that these themes are meant to be subjective. *Think outside the box and get creative!* Good luck to everyone! We can't wait to see what you come up with!! 

For all those who wish to participate in this challenge please take a moment to read through the following: 







Any registered member of The Photo Forum may enter,       though anyone foolish enough to be responsible for running the silly       thing is not eligible to win. 
New challenges will be posted on or around the first of each month. 
Themes       are intended to have some measure of flexibility. This is an art      thing,  folks! Do what you think is right and run with it! 
The challenge will remain open to new submissions until precisely midnight GMT on the last calendar day of the month. 
Within       five days the images will be assembled for viewing and posted as a       display and voting poll. Members of TPF will be allowed to vote  for      their favorite image. Polls will remain open for one full week. 
The winner will be announced at the end of the voting week. 
In the event of the tie, the moderators will select a winner. 
There       are currently no prizes being offered, but we're hoping to change      that.  Bear with us and be sure to heckle as many moderators about   this    as  humanly possible. 
I like monkeys. 
It       is at the sole discretion of the challenge moderators to accept or       reject any image submitted for any reason they deem appropriate. 
All       images must not have been previously posted to TPF, and ideally     should   be taken during the challenge month. (The idea is to get folks     out and   thinking about new ways to shoot!) 
Images must be emailed to challengetpf@gmail.com. All submitted photos must include a form that needs to be completed. A copy of the form will be posted each month. 
Images       can be no larger than 500k. All images must be 700 pixels long on      their  long edge. No edge of the image can exceed 700 pixels. 
Images       submitted must be anonymous and must bear no markings or   indications    of  who the image belongs to. Watermarks, names and   copyrights  embedded   in  IEXIF information, etc. count as   identification and such  images  will  be  rejected. 
Images must be owned by the submitter and copyrighted or trademarked works from another party will not be accepted. 









>>>>>>>>>> Copy and Paste *this form* into your submission email <<<<<<<<<<
*
ThePhotoForum.com Username:*

** Photo Title (optional):*

*Has this photo been posted before on The Photo Forum? Y/N*
>>>>>>>>>> End of form <<<<<<<<<<

*Please enter your email subject as "October '13 Photo Challenge Submission"*

All photos must include the form when submitted. Just copy and paste it       into your email. This will ensure that no mistakes are made when     photos   are submitted and therefore, hopefully, no photos are  excluded.    If the   form is not included in the submission email the  photo will    not be   included in the challenge gallery and voting  process. 

*Good luck!! *


----------



## GRafyx

Oh boy... This theme is so vast... Love it!


----------



## sm4him

I never had time last month to do anything with the "Broken" theme, so hopefully, I'll get to participate in this one.

Could someone clarify the size requirement for me though? Maybe it's always said this and I just didn't notice, but it says:
"All images must be 700 pixels long on      their  long edge. No edge of the image can exceed 800 pixels."

If the long edge can only be 700px long, how could any OTHER edge be up to 800px?

Maybe I just need more coffee...the world NEVER makes sense until I've had at least two cups of coffee...and usually not then, either. :lmao:


----------



## PixelRabbit

Ha Sharon, I have a small pile of " broken" crickets and grasshoppers that the cats didn't eat after said cricket/grasshopper finished "playing", at least I got that far! Lol 
Going to give it the old college try again this month.


----------



## limr

Ladies, I was in the same boat! I had an idea for "Broken" and even had a picture that was the raw material for the image I wanted to create, but alas. Never got further than that. Perhaps this month I can do better


----------



## runnah

NSFW images permitted?


----------



## bentcountershaft

runnah said:


> NSFW images permitted?



Great minds think alike.  First thing I could think of that would make me smile.


----------



## mishele

Pigs!! 







I love it!


----------



## Modifeye

This is wide open! Soooo many directions you can go. I might just take a picture of a case of beer and call it a day.


----------



## cgipson1

Mish.. I need to take a shot of.......... YOU!     :er:


----------



## annamaria

Does being a member refer to paying members only?  Can I reduce the photo using Adobe Elements 7?


----------



## GRafyx

Can you sumbit several entries?


----------



## bentcountershaft

spanishgirleyes said:


> Does being a member refer to paying members only?  Can I reduce the photo using Adobe Elements 7?



Being just a regular member of the forum is fine, no purchase necessary as they say.  As far as Elements 7 I'm not sure as I've never used it, but I haven't seen any photo software that didn't allow you to resize images.


----------



## mishele

cgipson1 said:


> Mish.. I need to take a shot of.......... YOU!  :er:


----------



## cgipson1

mishele said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mish.. I need to take a shot of.......... YOU!  :er:
Click to expand...


:blushing:


----------



## josepratheesh

My first ever challenge in this forum. Hope you are kind to rookies


----------



## Adamlwells408

This will be my first ever challenge as well, so you won't be the only one 

Now I just need to go take some photos!


----------



## GRafyx

Guys, I have many ideas with this theme  ! Can I sumbit several entries?


----------



## mishele

GRafyx said:


> Guys, I have many ideas with this theme  ! Can I sumbit several entries?



Only one entry per person. That doesn't mean only try out one idea! Get out there and shoot as many of them as you can. At the end of the month pick the best shot.


----------



## DragonHeart

I think this is going to be the FIRST photo contest I am going to enter.  Have a great idea in mind.  Now if only I can capture it.


----------



## annamaria

bentcountershaft said:


> Being just a regular member of the forum is fine, no purchase necessary as they say.  As far as Elements 7 I'm not sure as I've never used it, but I haven't seen any photo software that didn't allow you to resize images.



Thanks bent. Sorry did not realize you had replied to my post.


----------



## mishele




----------



## alexzobi

I just came to and realized i'd listened to that entire song. What just happened to the last four minutes of my life?


----------



## mishele

alexzobi said:


> I just came to and realized i'd listened to that entire song. What just happened to the last four minutes of my life?



Come on, those lyrics are epic!


----------



## mindeyestudios

This puts a smile on my face when I feel uninspired. Please enjoy.


----------



## justbethreally

This makes me happy :3


----------



## SpreadIt

the moon captivates me, always puts a smile on my face when i surrender my conscious to awe


----------



## jacksage

When does the voting start??


----------



## TheFotog

I like monkeys too!!! lol

Huge Surf Spray | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Surfing makes me smile =D


----------



## GRafyx

jacksage said:


> When does the voting start??



I was wondering the same! We' re the 10th of November and still nothing has moved...


----------



## mishele

It will be up today along with the new theme.


----------

